# Roccat Kone XTD Probleme



## Blaze-Raz (3. November 2012)

Hallo Liebes Forum,

seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer der Roccat Kone XTD. Ich finde die Maus echt super jedoch macht sie mit im Moment Probleme. Die Maus bleibt einfach stehen d.h. ich kann den Mauszeiger nicht mehr bewegen. Alle anderen Tasten und Funktionen funktionieren. Wenn ich die Maus aus dem USB-Port ziehe, kurz warte und wieder einstecke funktioniert sie wieder für eine kurze Zeit (ca. 1min). Ich habe den Treiber deinstallier und nach einem Neustart installiert. Das Problem ist immer noch da. Die Aktuelle Firmware ist 1.15. Kennt jemand von euch das Problem und kann mir weiterhelfen?  Hier mein PC Datenblatt falls es jemand braucht:

Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC
Sound Karte: Realtek ALC889 @ ATI SB800
Antivirenprogramm: Kaspersky Security Suite CBE 12


----------



## moparcrazy (3. November 2012)

Erst einmal willkommen im Forum!

Habe die XTD von Roccat zum Testen bekommen. Bei mir funktioniert sie bisher Problemfrei!
Hast Du den Treiber schon Resetet? Sie hängt an einem USB 2.0 Port? Stromspareinstellungen für die USB Ports sind aus?


----------



## Blaze-Raz (4. November 2012)

Ich habe ein Treiber Reset durchgeführt hatte aber kein Erfolg damit. Die Maus hängt an einem USB 2.0 Port und die Stromspareinstellungen sind ausgeschaltet. Ich habe auch eine E-Mail an den Support geschickt. Mal sehn was die schreiben. Ich vermute dass es ein Hardware defekt vorliegt da die Maus auch an meinem Notebook das gleiche Problem hat.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. November 2012)

Könntest wie hier beschrieben http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...s-roccat-kone-neue-version-5.html#post4662889 noch die Firmware neu aufspielen.
Funtzt bei der XTD genauso nur heißt der Ordner und das Programm da natürlich "Kone XTD"!


----------



## Blaze-Raz (4. November 2012)

Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp. Ich habe wie beschrieben die Firmware neu aufgespielt, jedoch funktioniert die Maus immer noch nicht  Der Mauszeiger lässt sich jetzt nach dem Anschließen der Maus gar nicht mehr bewegen. Vorher konnte ich den Mauszeiger bewegen auch wenn es nur kurz war. So langsam bin ich von Roccat enttäuscht. Erst ist bei meinem Roccat Kave der rechte Bügel ausgeleiert und ca. 6cm länger als der linke und jetzt funktioniert die neu gekaufte Kone XTD nicht


----------



## moparcrazy (4. November 2012)

Sorry, da hab ich dann auch keinen Tipp mehr...

Scheint der erste Offizielle Totalschaden hier im Forum zu sein.


----------



## Blaze-Raz (4. November 2012)

Danke für deine Hilfe  Auf der einen Seite bin ich stolz darauf der erste User zu sein der eine defekte Kone XTD bekommen hat, auf der anderen Seite bin ich wie schon erwähnt enttäuscht von Roccat. Jetzt muss wieder meine 4 Jahre alte Kone ran ^^


----------



## Gast1668381003 (4. November 2012)

Am besten umtauschen und auf ne "Savu" wechseln.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. November 2012)

Sehr sinnvoller Beitrag.


----------



## Lt.Ford (5. November 2012)

Das Problem hab ich bei meiner Kone+ auch immer mal wieder. Aber da hilfts einfach den USB Stecker kurz rauszuziehen und dann wieder rein und sie funktioniert wieder wie vorher. Komisch, dass das bei dir nicht klappt.
Aber da fällt mir ein, dass ich die Firmware auch mal updaten sollte ^^


----------



## Blaze-Raz (5. November 2012)

Dann mach mal ein update ^^ Das mit dem rein und raus ziehen hat auch ein paar Mal funktioniert, nur jetzt funktioniert das auch nicht mehr  Bin mal gespannt was der Support dazu sagt. Die sagen bestimmt dass ich meine Maus umtauschen muss.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. November 2012)

Mein zweites Testmuster, Kone[+] Rev. 2, habe ich der fachgerechten Wertstoff-Wiedergewinnung zugeführt. Gleiche Problematik wie hier benannt, mehrere Fimware-Flashes blieben erfolglos. Nach dem letzten Versuch verweigerte der Nager _jegliche_ Zusammenarbeit, wie klinisch tot.
Das erste Testmuster, Rev. 1, funktioniert nach wie vor einwandfrei... Ergo: Totalschaden bei Nr. 2


----------



## Blaze-Raz (5. November 2012)

Ok bei dir hat es sich um ein Testmuster gehalten aber dennoch darf sowas nicht passieren. Der Support hat mir geantwortet und meinte dass ich die Software und Treiber komplett deinstallieren und die restlichen Dateien löschen soll. Nach einem Neustart dann wieder installieren und das Problem soll behoben sein. Ich werde das mal ausprobieren glaube aber nicht dass das funktioniert.


----------



## moparcrazy (5. November 2012)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt... Drücke Dir und Roccat die Daumen.


----------



## Blaze-Raz (5. November 2012)

Danke moparcrazy  leider hat der Lösungsvorschlag vom Support auch nicht geholfen  Also muss ich wohl zu Alternate fahren und die Maus umtauschen lassen. Ich hoffe dass die neue Maus zu 100% funktioniert.


----------



## Blaze-Raz (10. November 2012)

Ich war gestern bei Alternate und die Technikabteilung hat die Maus untersucht und die  kamen zum gleichen Ergebnis. Habe nun heute eine neu XTD bekommen. Mal sehn wie lange die hält


----------



## moparcrazy (11. November 2012)

Habe bei meiner Test XTD festgestellt das der Deckel des Gewichtsfachs klappert. Wie ist das bei Dir?


----------



## Blaze-Raz (11. November 2012)

Mein Deckel sitzt Bombenfest und klappert auch nicht. Kann vielleicht noch kommen.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. März 2013)

Hab das selbe Problem bei meiner Kona+, wenn Win 7 startet reagiert sie zwar aber die Tasten reagieren nicht, ich muss erst denn Stecker ziehen und dann wieder in denn USB-Prot stecken, ist USB 2.0, das Problem ist aber schon länger bekannt aber ich finde auch keine Lösung.
Es nervt einfach jedes mal wenn ich denn PC startet auch aus dem Energie-spar-modi das selbe denn Stecker zu ziehen und dann wieder einstecken bis ich sie verwenden kann.
Hab keinen Treiber installiert da ich jetzt mal eine ältere Version versuche, laut Roccat sollte es durch denn Treiber bzw. durch ein neues Firmewareupdate behoben sein aber ich lese im Inet immer noch die selben Probleme auch mit anderen Mäusen von Roccat.

Wenn es eine Lösung für das Problem gibt würde ich mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ShuTenDojiDX (3. Mai 2013)

Moin

also ich habe das Problem das mein Pc meine Kone XTD nur nach dem neu start des Pc erkennt aber dann auch nur 10-20 sek. und dann kommt nur noch eine Farbe ist und nix mehr geht und wenn ich sie raus ziehe und wieder rein stecke geht gar nix mehr ich habe alle USB Slot´s getestet und er sucht auch immer den Treiber aber dann sagt er das keiner gefunden wurden ist hab alles gemacht hab auch das die neuste Frimeware drauf kann mir vllt einer helfen weil ich sie ungerne umtauschen möchte =? =? =?

P.S. alle anderen Roccat Ware die ich hatte haben fast alle sofort geklappt bei meinem HS hatte ich Probleme aber die hatte auch sofort bekommen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Mai 2013)

Déjà vú. Wird leider ein Defekt des Nagers sein.


----------



## ShuTenDojiDX (3. Mai 2013)

also das heißt Umtauschen oder eine andere Maus nehmen =?


----------



## ShuTenDojiDX (3. Mai 2013)

bei mir geht sie jetzt da ich noch den treiber einer SteelSeries noch drauf hatte nach dem ich den runter gehauen jetzt gehts tip top


----------



## Soulblader (27. Mai 2013)

Auch bei mir hat sich meine XTD verabschiedet.

Ähnliches Problem, sporadisch fällt die Maus aus um stecken am USB hat Anfangs geholfen nun auch nicht mehr, Firmware Treiber unsw. aktualisiert, desweiteren an anderen PC´s getestet mit gleichem Erfolg. In anderen Foren habe ich gelesen das der interne Speicher der Maus Probleme macht und ein umtauschen die beste Alternative ist.

PS: Meine alte Kone 1 angeschlossen läuft diese aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## DBlome (16. März 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

die Kone XTD liegt ja sowas von toll in der Hand, hat aber ein riesiges Problem und ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Der Support schafft es leider nicht

Sobald ich die Linke Maustaste länger als 2 sec. gedrückt halte, verhält sie sich wie ein automatischer Bild auf und ap Modus. Das heißt, wenn ich zb. im Spiel bin und mit der linken Maustaste schlage  und die Maus loslasse, schlägt sie automatisch weiter. Erst nach erneutem klicken geht sie wieder in den normalen Modus zurück. 

Wenn ich meine Mails lese und rechts den Balken mit gedrückter linken Maustaste runterscrolle und dann mit dem Zeiger auf eine Mail gehen will, bewegt sich die ganze Seite auf und ab, also wenn ich den Mauszeiger hoch und runterschiebe. 

Also sie klebt bis zum erneuten klicken. 

Die Maus habe ich mittlerweile umgetauscht, aber das Problem bleibt auch bei der Neuen bestehen. 

Vielleicht habt Ijhr eine Lösung. 

Vielen Dank

Harry


----------

